# Killeen/Temple/Copperas Cove Groups?



## TallPaul84

Hey all, new to the area and wondering if there are any regular riding groups in the areas listed in the title? Any information is greatly appreciated!
-Paul


----------



## Abn1SG50S

Hey Paul, There are several groups that I'm aware of in the FT Hood area. I ride with Team Roadkill out of Copperas Cove. Roadkill is an informal group with riders of all different ages and ability levels. We are just out to have a good time on our bikes. Our rides are usually posted on the group web page and everyone is welcome to show up. http://groups.google.com/group/Team-Roadkill?lnk=lr I know that the Bell County Bike Club rides out of the Temple area, but I've never ridden with them so I can't tell you much about them.
FWIW four of us from Roadkill completed the Salado Smoking Spokes 102 mile route yesterday. Hope to see you out to ride with us.
I almost forgot to add that there is a regular Sunday Afternoon ride from Larry's Bike Shop in Cove. It starts at 2:00 PM with the route and distance determined by the group.
Bill


----------



## El Cheapo

*Welcome to Central Texas!*

Never rode with these guys but the Bell County Bike Club meets throughout the week. On Saturdays...Temple Lions Park 0900 by the swimming pool, and on Sundays...at the Expo Center in Belton 1300 or 1330 (not sure). From what I've been told these rides are best for experienced riders. They have other "no drop" rides but never considered them. Enjoy the area!


----------



## tcruse11

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I'm in waco and I was wondering if there were any really good bike shops in the copperas cove, temple, killeen area? I always love to go and look at bikes and other periphinalia.


----------



## TallPaul84

Hey guys, thanks a lot for the quick responses. Sounds like I'll have to check out Team Road Kill, sounds like a good club to start with. I think BCBC might be a little advanced for me at this point. I'm headed down to Kerrville on the 6th for the Easter Hill ride, really looking forward to it. 

tcruse11, I purchase all my bike equipment from Sun Country Bicycle Center in Killeen. I really like the shop--would definitely recommend. 

Take care, 

-Paul


----------



## El Cheapo

*Bike shops in CenTex*

For Tcruse...Sun Country has a store in Temple on Ave M. It's well stocked. Larry's Bikes in Cove is a small shop but has a terrific guy running the place. I guess his name is Larry (ha,ha,ha). If your into Campagnolo and hi - end bikes the best place to go is still Austin. Nelo's is on Anderson Lane and is one of the best ($$$$$$ and drooling all over the place). Also on Anderson but not super expensive is the newly opened Performance Bikes (lots of stuff here). Down the street is Sun and Ski which has bikes. And there's also another shop in one of shopping areas but can't remember the name (sell Bianchi). South Lamar and Barton Springs Road you have THE BICYCLE SPORT SHOP. Outstanding variety of quality stuff. Also on Barton Springs Road you have a Triathlon Shop (Tri-bikes). Freewheeling Bikes is also good but can't remember the name of the street. Located not too far from UT. There are other bike shops around UT also but have never been to them. On Research Road in North Austin you have another smaller BICYCLE SPORT SHOP. Farther down the road there's Buck's Bikes (mainly mountain). For exact locations use the internet yellow pages or Yahoo Maps. Have fun!


----------

